# Gifted Bag Of Mixed Bag Seed :-)



## Dubbaman (Sep 28, 2007)

well i had a few people over last night and one of my friends said his new job is one that does drug testing by suprise and on the spot so hes not going to be smoking anymore and hasnt for the past few weeks while he was in the application process but he gave me a bag-o-seeds that hes had from any bag that he thought was killer (looks like hes had them awhile it was almost a qtr o nothing but seeds) but after ive gone thru them and picked out the cracked, black, premie,split, and chipped ones out there were tons left ( so i wont be hurting for any for a long time lol) and i went and took out my 4 hopefulls see what you guys think and if at all possible let me know if any of you have had strains that started from seed that may have looked like this ( not that i can really go by what a seed looks like but they are all striped so my hopes for a good strain is high) im not germing them just gonna stick them in some soil in 8oz cups for the first few and see whats up 

keep an eye out ill try to update this post only on them with pics problems and anything else i can


----------



## Mutt (Sep 28, 2007)

Be forewarned bro...you will get a hermie outa the bunch...inevitable. but bagseed is a lot of fun to work with. Typically tough...wierd arse phenos pop out. but don't ever run a bagseed with stable strains...unless your ready and willing to yank em up at the sign of a banana.


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 28, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Be forewarned bro...you will get a hermie outa the bunch...inevitable. but bag-seed is a lot of fun to work with. Typically tough...wierd arse phenos pop out. but don't ever run a bag-seed with stable strains...unless your ready and willing to yank em up at the sign of a banana.


 
huh odd though case the plants i have now came from bag seed still don't know the strains but i know the 2 bags i took them from ( 4 seeds 2 bags 2 seeds each bag and got 2 fems right off) are doing OK and Ive never seen a banana on them though they are shifting back to flower after a couple of weeks back in veg so i didn't lose the clones i took from them but as always your input is valued and always welcome

and believe me if i see any bananas they are out, i love the ladies, it will never be a sausage-fest in my box lol


----------



## numbinside (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck, but why risk going to jail for growing bagseeds? Do it big son


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 28, 2007)

numbinside said:
			
		

> Good luck, but why risk going to jail for growing bagseeds? Do it big son


 
less risk in gettin bagseed bigger chance of getting on the radar if you go and try to import some where im at


----------



## Mutt (Sep 28, 2007)

Good point dubbaman. but there is a thing called a "late flowering hermie" I've seen strains toss a naner in the last week of flower. Just a heads up. Bagseed is a crap shoot. but again. I've had some GREAT phenos from bagseed.  
But I've also had the plight of a grow room from one too.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 5, 2007)

well we have a winner in the big sprout race of the 4 i put in i have one popped threw tonight (got to stand and watch most all of it it was like i could see it grow LOL) but its out im still watching for the others  looks odd to it came out with its first set on top of the coytles ( i think thats the term) but it was one week to the day it seems to be if i started this on the 28th and today is the 5th Sept has 30 days and yup thats 7 sorry for thinking out loud on you but just being sure  :clap:


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 5, 2007)

A little MJ seedling.....  Just got 4 soaking today for a new grow.......Wish mine was cracking the surface.

Good luck on your grow.  Is this going to be a journal?

PB


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 5, 2007)

hey thanks for popping in PB it seems like it may just turn into one ( mabey Mutt or someone can move me over there) and thanks for the GJ on the bean i didnt even soak it just picked a few and ploped them in the soil now its time to sit back and :watchplant:


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 6, 2007)

went in to see how everyone was feeling today and to my suprise i have another sprout poking about in the family one last night and one this morning 2 out of 4 not bad 50% i went and did a light dusting of the top of the other 2s soil and didnt see squat went in a little deeper and found the beans still sittin there so i dont think that they are any good (prolly too old stale bean you know) so i took them and tossed them out the cups and put my soil back in the box (clone and seedling)but this will be a total of 6 plants i have now 2 flowering 2 clones (1 month from rooting) and now 2 sprouts so its should be able to be an ongoing grow now LOL


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 8, 2007)

well sprout 2 came through 2 days ago but is just now standing on its own and when i found it  standing there i noticied something kinda strange with the newest memeber of my gardening family :holysheep:


oh and if one of our fabulous mods would be oh so kind as to move this thread to the grow journals part of the forum it seems that ive started one here and now im going to keep it thanks in advance


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey - A little seedling popping up its head.  Good luck.

PB


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 8, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey - A little seedling popping up its head. Good luck.
> 
> PB


 
yup sure did and this one has more heads than i was expecting


----------



## J_Rizzle (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, is that 3 cotyledons? Best of luck.​


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah it did come out with the 3 cotyledons so im interested to see how this one goes


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 11, 2007)

well here the baby triploidy (i think thats the term) is just 3 days from its appearence and i can see that its first 2 sets of fans are coming out with the trio also (good cam broke so these shots are web cam sry) but my question is has anyone ever raised a 3 legged plant before and what may i encounter along the way many more questions about it too but they are way down the road still but will include things like breeding ?s eg if bread with another would it be possible to make that a dominant feature (and a way to increase yields) etc etc but for now as it seems that this will grow with every set being 3 im real curious as to what may come


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 11, 2007)

Triploidy - That word has several meanings..........  I think that's what MJ growers call it when it turns out like your three leafer.........

TBG had one of their 'Stoneybuds' do the same, check it out in their journal..........They may shed some light as to it's productivity if you ask them there.......

PB


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 11, 2007)

hey PB yeah i did read that in there on his grow (thats where i got the term for it i couldnt remember where i seen it)


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 17, 2007)

:holysheep: its been another week so i figure its time for my update not alot has changed for the little ones this week other than being on their second and 3rd sets of fans had a scare the other day the little tripod got knocked off its pearch and fell on its head  but seems to be doing just fine the sides and tips are starting to show a little burn ( i think its from the MG being in the soil still that istarted them in) but that shouldnt hurt becasue its moving day tomorrow or the next (moving them into 12qt/3gal containers till they are ready for the 20qt/5gal potters they will go into them once they are ready to go into the flower box ) but other than that all is well 


you can also see the ONA machiene that i built in the DIY section of the forum 
[thread=17337]MYONAMACHINE[/thread]


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 17, 2007)

P.S. can one of the mods please move this thread over to the Grow Journals section of the forum ( this way i may have an easier time of finding it) Please and thank you i now owe you a :bong:


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 18, 2007)

as i had said today was moving day every one in the tank got a new 3gal home of their own and as promised heres the pics


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 21, 2007)

well its been 3 days since the move into 3 gal homes for my seedlings and clones and while the clones really enjoy thier new homes and my tripod seems to enjoy the mix of soil its in too ( grown 2 new sets of fans in 3 days)my other little seedling isnt faring so well my soil mix is 30% MG 50% reg top soil and 20% pearlite and the seedling is really turning yellow and spotted it has had new growth that isnt but all of the older growth and the coydeldon leaves are almost off the plant thay have changed so fast 


my question is do you think that i should go ahead and change out the soil for some that is just 70% top soil and 30% pearlite or let it be and see if it will bounce back 

my worries about the plant are these one it wil burn up if i leave it in that soil mix its in (30-50-20) and that it has just been transplanted and if im better off to move it again this soon that it could be an even bigger shock to the little one


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 26, 2007)

well its been a bit more than a week this time since the update on the seedlings they have been moved into the 3gal pots with the same mix ive been using top soil50%,MG30%,pearlite20%, and they seem to be ok with it now thought i was going to lose one a few days back but it seems to have pulled through it. it lost its coys and its first 2 fans(chem burnt) but its good and green now  as for the baby tripod its just chuggin right along just before its TP it was starting to look burnt on the sides of the fans (little spots on the tip) but its not shown it since. my plan with them is to start some plant food with them on the 5th its a 24-8-16 mix and i have some 0-10-10 that i plan on using with it and then when its flower time im going to cut the 24 mix out and jsut use the 10 10 i think gonna try some nutes with these to see if i like the result of it what do you guys think of the choice in mix 

oh and if im not mistaken these are both showing secondary stems (pics not good of them but can be seen with naked eye) and they both are indicas fat broad leaves on both :woohoo:


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 26, 2007)

i have a vial of seeds that i randomly pull from, i love it cuz i have no idea what iam growing lol


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 2, 2007)

here it is another week has gone by and its update time on the seedlings and clones as normal its just growing right along getting some great growth on the secondary stems and fans now so hopes are high that these 2 seedlings will turn out fems and the clones are responding well to the topping and other forms of LST that im trying with them they will be heading off to the new flower box in about a week or two they are about 1.5 to 2 ft now so them may turn out nice under the new 400W HPS that im getting for them and future ones oh i almost forgot the tripod is now jsut a normal plant its gone from growing out 3 sets of fans to just growing the symetrical fans now dont know what happened to it but hey its still alive so well see if it doesnt revert back here soon or what


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

very purdee, they look very promising!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 9, 2007)

OK guys and gals its been a 35 days and the seedlings are off to near perfect start. nice rich green and about 8" tall with nice big broad leaves on them, (camera broken wife dropped it at the zoo sorry no pics for a couple weeks) but i did notice something kinda different about them. now they are growing secondary limbs and have been for about a week now and its all healthy looking but while the tops are staying symmetrical the secondary branches are starting to alternate nodes. does this tell me that these plants are about ready to be sexually mature or is that only once the main stalk is alternating its nodes


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 9, 2007)

well here is a better update for everyone. ok clones and all doing well just an update for pics. all of these are under 3 4' flos ballasts with 4 ge daylight (3050 lums) tubes and 2 kitchen and bath tubes (3400 lums) all are in 12qt(3 gal) potters with a mix of 50% (top soil) 30% (MGPS) 20% (perlite) they get 17/7 light ( i like to be different :rofl lights are 1" of the top of the sativa clone as its the tallest and 3" off the top of the indica clone while 4" off the tops of the seedlings (the seedlings are on top of buckets to keep them close. i water once a week (2 qts) one week they get a dose of plant food nutes (24-8-16)then one week of aired tap water (pH6) any other ?? just ask


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 19, 2007)

well were down to just the beans from this thread now the clones are into flower and the flos are back to the top of these babys abotu 4" off them now they get some plant food nutes 1/2 strength every other water 12qt container giving it 1qt water once every 4 days now other watering of 2qts once a week was too much water and she was looking down but green at the tips (pics are a couple days old) but since has picked up the ends.


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 20, 2007)

THose plants are looking mighty happy in there!!! :aok: :ccc:


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice and healthy and bushy!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2007)

*Moved it for ya D. Hey mang the babies are looking great. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them a boost.  *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 20, 2007)

yeah them leaves look healthy to me DB, your doin a great job mate.

85C


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 26, 2007)

ive taken some clones of the seedlings they appear to be ready to clone and start to flower whenever i feel they are about a foot tall. so i got 2 off each and the cuttings are in the [thread=2799]bubbler[/thread] now, so its clones away again.there has been a slight change in my room set up as i have been able to aquire more space so now i have 5 4' flos (seperate in a 2-3 set up)for  (3 4' ballasts) veg stage and (2 4' ballasts) clone,seedling stages. each of those are in 1x4 areas usual G.E. 40W daylight 3050 lumn 6500K. and then i have a 4x2 area that has my 400W HPS in it. My plan is to save spave by keeping 2 mothers (constant veg) and 4 clones(veg to flower) at any time and then i will have the space for my bubbler and any seedlings that i decide to try along the way. and the flower box can hold up to 5 adult plants than *have-not* been LST/HST.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 26, 2007)

great set up man plants are lookin very good


----------



## akirahz (Nov 26, 2007)

wow your big ones look like some strong sativas and the littler ones look like nice phat indicas!! :0


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 2, 2007)

well here we are again with a little update for everyone. its been just over 5 days since ive taken the clones and all 4 are starting to root :shocked: that was fast in the experimental rooting mix i made. gonna leave them a couple more days till the roots start getting some length to them. the mix was some plant food vigoro or some thing id have to look, and some powder root hormone, again not too sure but i think its Shultz. mixed 1tsp of food and 1/2tsp of rooting powder and mixed them in a gal jug. container that i made my bubbler out of holds about half a gal of water, and i changed it out once on day 2. but needless to say now the veglings are in the flower box with the clones from my first grow.time to sex them and see what comes out this time from the beans. praying for more fems. ill have pics tomorrow camera is out of reach today.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 2, 2007)

got the camera back a bit sooner than i expected so i though i just go in and give the plants a "heat lightning" storm (pics taken in dark time) :rofl:. im guessing now my grow is qualified as a micro SOG grow after ive put the seedlings in to sex them, they are about 18" just started to show alternating nodes, and the clones of the what we hope are 2 more fems are rooting well they will go into the soil by Tuesday. Then if they turn out dudes here soon they will be out.

edit: the flowering plants will be on day 14 on the 5th of this month


----------



## akirahz (Dec 2, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> as i had said today was moving day every one in the tank got a new 3gal home of their own and as promised heres the pics



wow i love the profile of the leafs in those photos


----------



## akirahz (Dec 2, 2007)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> got the camera back a bit sooner than i expected so i though i just go in and give the plants a "heat lightning" storm (pics taken in dark time) :rofl:. im guessing now my grow is qualified as a micro SOG grow after ive put the seedlings in to sex them, they are about 18" just started to show alternating nodes, and the clones of the what we hope are 2 more fems are rooting well they will go into the soil by Tuesday. Then if they turn out dudes here soon they will be out.
> 
> edit: the flowering plants will be on day 14 on the 5th of this month



That plant in the 4th pic there looks indica dominent, real nice n phatty leafy :holysheep:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 6, 2007)

went in to look at the plants (man i love being in there) and started seeing some signs of sex in my veglings. one ( aka chemburnt) is showing to be a female :yay: but, the other (tripod) seems to be a guy (pics not great cause the camera doesnt get that close without going out of focus its old like me :rofl but you can judge for yourself im going to leave them in for a few more days to be sure. i guess its kinda poetic justice that the tripod came out male (you know the old 3 legs joke :rofl


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 6, 2007)

i see the pistil good luck the rest of the way.PS


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

just thought id throw out some fresh pics :holysheep: these are clones of my first 2 plants, they have been flowering for 21 days today.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 10, 2007)

these are my seedlings from the journals start. they have been in flower for 8 days. the one went male on me so his clones are gone and he wll be getting the hatchet here soon gonna make some hash out of him here prolly in a few days gonna let him git a bit more mature first. and the other i cant decide which way shes more dominate the veg growth looked very Indica but now shes smaller looks like shes a cross of something.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 11, 2007)

Went in to the grow to check things out and take a temp and moisture reading and noticed that my tripod male had quadrupled his sacs over night.He had jsut one lonly ball at each node last night and today he had 4-5 on most of the nodes so i yanked him no need to let him get the chance to be early and get someone prego i want to breed the others not the unknowns. I decided to show everyone the plant out of the soil so we can again prove that the root system is the same size as the plant above ground. did a pH test too after i got him out and it was Niiiiiiccceeee soil pH was a great 6.5.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2007)

*Everything is looking great D. Can't wait to see them ladies when they fatten up and get all frosty. Your doing a great job mang keep it up.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 18, 2007)

just a quick pic from 4' off the plant :hubba: not bad though. had to put in the clone that i wanted to mother to flower cause with the Satori and the THxS1 babies there wasnt enough space to get it in for vegging so now its flowering with the other ones of its kind hope to get them out tomorrow and get pics of them all but were under construction here in the grow again so i could only get the one. Hard to think its only ben a month in flower for this plant and the one in on the lower right corner too but the others are one in today and the other about 2 weeks. thats the one i want to get a good shot of for you guys its not budding in the same style as these plants are, its got more of a node growth flower going on with it real dense and heavy around the nodes but space between them to the next one.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 25, 2007)

well now I'm very impressed with my little fast flowering bag seed plant, shes just about 45 days in and shes all cloudy and about 28% amber so m giving her about another week to see if more turn fast. I have realized that i did do a double feeding of 0-10-10 and shes gone a bit tip burnt on me. i wasn't real sure if had had grabbed the wrong watering bottle and fed her 2 times last week or not but such as life now i know a bit too late( burnouts do as burnouts forget feeding schedules)but shes still :aok: few burnt tips and a bit of yellow on the bigger bud fans. I'm thinking that she is a relative of the Papaya from Nirvana for how fast shes finishing and her stature as a plant.short squat (more from LST) didn't really stretch big through flower just got real heavy in buds. cant get pics up sorry have to get a new cam with income tax cash, try to borrow one after the holiday to get a few up. the others in the flower now are just fine. but it looks like ill be able to harvest one sooner than thought.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 27, 2007)

things were not looking well and i was getting the impression that i was about to miss a harvest window on this plant. so i have gone and taken a few cuttings from it to use the micro on and with getting some grom different areas on the plant i have found that there was about 70% amber trichs hiding in under the middles of the buds and about 25% cloudy and the new growth (5%) were clear. so needless to say she has been chopped down and is drying out in the DIY dryer. some cutings and small pieces for hash making here in the next day or so. total weight for this one is 205 gms wet. so im optimistic for about 3oz dry.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 31, 2007)

well the DIY dry box  has come through again as the girl i took down is dry and in to cure got about 2.5 oz off her :hubba: and the others are doing well some yellow starting on my other clone plant thats 42 days flower now not sure whats causeing all of this but i think its from a double feeding on nutes a week or so ago:embarrasement: used the wrong water bottle. shes doing better than the one i did take down not nearly as bad off tips up a bit and some yellow but shes a bigger plant than the first was so im still holding off on her trying to give her till the 19th thats 60 days. did a tric check on her and shes all cloudy with about 30% amber so it wont be much longer :bong2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate not having a camera to show off what Ive done, simple story, i was in the grow to take temps and moisture readings went to open the flower box so i could get to the girls. had a phone call so i turned to get the phone, turned back around stepped on my moisture meter and fell into the box snapping Sheri's stalk  I'm so pissed with myself, cant believe i was that clumsy and careless. at least she was about finished in the grow so that its not a total loss, and that she was the only plant that was hurt. ill have numbers off the once again early harvest of this unknown strain. on the plus side she was all 10-60-30 clear-cloudy-amber respectively.

to see how she looked after harvest SEE ME


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 8, 2008)

Het Dubb..looking Great man....sorry to hear about sheri's stalk...want me to help you smoke her..lol...I did something simular with a clone in a 1 gal pot and was in admiring my progress and knocked her over Transplanted her and she seems to be recovering fine....Keep it GREEN Man!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 21, 2008)

wow has it been that long since my last update :confused2: time sure has been flying while i wait on these new toys im getting. the one plant out of the seeds that were started in this thread/GJ will be coming out here soon later mid week. she will have been in flower for aobut 60 days she went in on the 1-2 of Dec or there abouts and is real ready shes about 80% amber so imlooking forward to this cure and harvest, shes covered in trichs. its my first plant to look like a TBG pic :rofl: really a pic would do more justice but take it from me shes covered. a bit yellow from the lack of N in the diet and a bit of over watering, went a bit nuts with out the meter for a cycle and over watered her and she curled up fast. but all in all i hope to get an o off her she is about 3 ft tall no L/H ST done. still an unknown strain but shes a white strain sativa dom grew well after her rough start, was more leaf to calyx with this strain. smoke report to follow after dry and cure. :bong2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 24, 2008)

took her out today she was 65-35 amber/cloudy so shell be a good head and body i hope once she cures up and drys out. not a lot of trimming to this one so not much for hash out fo her. gonna just let the trim dry out and use it in the old soil bucket im starting up so well see in about a week or so whats up with this unknown strain smoking power.

EDIT: she was 157 gms wet so hoping for an o off it once shes dry


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice Job Dubba...Let us know the smoke report when you get it..


----------



## ClosetGrow420 (Jan 25, 2008)

numbinside said:
			
		

> Good luck, but why risk going to jail for growing bagseeds? Do it big son



What exactly are bag seeds? Just ones you find in your bag of weed you buy from someone?

By the way man, those look greattt!!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 29, 2008)

ClosetGrow420 said:
			
		

> What exactly are bag seeds? Just ones you find in your bag of weed you buy from someone?


 Exactally



			
				ClosetGrow420 said:
			
		

> By the way man, those look greattt!!!!


Thanks


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 29, 2008)

Smoke report on the unknown seed is good. she is a real stoned high :stoned: couple of :bong2: and i was ready to sleep. pic here is of Sheri (back) and the Unknown (front) and the new pieces.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2008)

nice glass Dubba...hope to get some of my own grown here shortly...So whats on the grow 4U now?..New GJ comming?  always nice to fallow your grow..Keep it GREEN Man..


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 29, 2008)

looking good man.... got a question for anyone.. i was reading the first comment and it basically said bagseed is bad. what is bagseed and why is it bad?? bagseed... seeds you get from a bag you buy?? and whats up with three leaves? is it bad... to me it looks cool.. fire up a fat one for me please im out till tomorrow


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 29, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> nice glass Dubba...hope to get some of my own grown here shortly...So whats on the grow 4U now?..New GJ comming? always nice to fallow your grow..Keep it GREEN Man..


 
TX on the glass man the only thing coming now is the THxS1 & Satori in my sig GJ wise but after that im gonna be doing some bubblelicious and Stoneybud.



			
				peruvian skunk said:
			
		

> looking good man....


Thanks



			
				peruvian skunk said:
			
		

> got a question for anyone.. i was reading the first comment and it basically said bagseed is bad. what is bagseed and why is it bad?? bagseed... seeds you get from a bag you buy??


 
Yes bag seed is any seed from a bag that you have had or someone donates to you when you dont know what it is. IMO there is nothing wrong with a bag seed as most all of my grows have been from them



			
				peruvian skunk said:
			
		

> and whats up with three leaves? is it bad... to me it looks cool..


 
Its just a genetic happening from time to time.



			
				peruvian skunk said:
			
		

> fire up a fat one for me please im out till tomorrow


 
Will do man im on it now cause this reply had me :confused2: had to remember the code to do quotes :rofl:


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 3, 2008)

Pics of clones in flower about 40 days into flower. One is a 3rd gen clone of Louise from last summers grow, and the other is a first gen clone of Tina who was just harvested no too long ago.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 3, 2008)

man she really looks good Dub. i hope my ladies get as chunkey as yours. How tall are they keep up the good work


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 4, 2008)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> man she really looks good Dub. i hope my ladies get as chunkey as yours. How tall are they keep up the good work


 
Thanks BFOK they are both about a foot and a half tall  I was planning on mothering them with LST till spring but that fell through once i got some imports :hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 4, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Thanks BFOK they are both about a foot and a half tall  I was planning on mothering them with LST till spring but that fell through once i got some imports :hubba:


 
I know what ya mean. i wanted to keep a mother till spring, but when i seen how much my ladies loved me i decieded to flower. senc spring is comeing up in a while i may start it back up and transplant her outside to finish growing. our plants are like the same size, mine jus in the 3rd week of flower


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 4, 2008)

Im not one for the revegging. i think im going to just be a from seed guy for a while but i do plan on taking some rooted clones from what ever im growing next outside and trying a few natures way


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 4, 2008)

*Ladies are looking great D. :aok: Hows the smell? :hubba: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 4, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Ladies are looking great D. :aok: Hows the smell? :hubba: *


 
not bad really kinda on the musky side, its hard to get  much of a stink off these ones cause of the Satori and Thai Skunk cross filling the room with their own smells the Satori have a mild spicy smell and the Thai is skunk strong


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh im not into revegging either. ima start some seeds up soon and take them outside to flower when spring hit. ima take some clones to flower inside. I jus gotta get cloning down. my survival rate is preety low,LOL. pratice makes perfect


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 11, 2008)

Well its been a few days since the last update and since I'm feeling a bit better than 2 days ago and the Op is tomorrow, i think its time to fill you guys in. Had to combine everything now the wife says its time to flower the things in the satori grow, plus one of the mounts broke free from the ceiling hook  and touched the tops of my 2 clone girls from this thread. one is about done it was watered last a week and a half ago, she should be ready to go by Weds. At least thats when i plan on taking her out shes about 70% amber and 30% cloudy yum my most finished plant as of yet. I plan to hang her for a few days then trim her up and put her in the box if need be, if not shell go into the jars to cure. the other was put into flower just about Christmas time and needs till the end of the month checked the trichs and they are all cloudy and a few amber so the i think the last of the month should be about right on that one, that will make it about 8.5 to 9 weeks for her. Anyway that was long winded on to the pics


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

damn those some nice woman you got there bro!  keep it green


----------



## Chuck E. Cheeba (Feb 11, 2008)

puff puff pass puff puff pass .... im sure thatll cure the worst of headaches ...very well done ...


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 11, 2008)

give me a few weeks man then stop on out itll be time LOL gotta take her out and get her dry and cured a bit first


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks DANK :aok:  Great job Dubbaman!


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks THCPD that one is a 3rd gen plant :hubba: shes been potent the whole way through and now thats shes gone farther than ever before i cant wait to seee how she smokes this time around.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 11, 2008)

For sure, I would be anxious to try her out as well!  Burn it down man.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice Job again Dubba.....KeepN it Green


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*Whats up D. The ladies are looking great and i bet you can't wait for chop chop day.  As always my friend great job. :aok: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 13, 2008)

Got to cut her up yesterday :yay: had to wait till it was dark cause of the kids being out of school  but at least then they didnt see  She was 18" tall had LST'd her into 4 mains all roughly the full 18" and about 2" thick. had some pics but didnt reset the camera for the lighting so i only got one half way decent one. Wet weight was 102 so im pulling for an o and some change.The other clone in there is getting all frosty now so it may only be another week or so for it :dancing:


----------



## akirahz (Feb 13, 2008)

wow awesome harvest man, cant wait for a taste test report  -- so how do u figure out the dry weight just by the wet weight??


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 13, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> so how do u figure out the dry weight just by the wet weight??


 
I just figure about 2/3rds of the weight to be water so i divide into thirds or quarters and go from there 102g/3= 34g  102/4=25.5, its easier this way than just waiting to see how much it weighs out to once dry.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 18, 2008)

Shes dried and curing up still i took a sample today and man o man is she potent this time around strong enough that after a couple of bongs i had to stop smoking it and just sat on the couch. about fell asleep there with the bong in my hand. had to put it up till later and now its time for my nap pics of her later.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 19, 2008)

Time for pics the one on the tray is the latest harvest got an oz and just over a qtr off her, got to remember to only smoke this before bed shes strong. The rest are of the lone clone that will be pulled here in about a week or so today is day 56 of flower, last trich check she was almosy cloudy enough to start going amber. Should finish by the 29th of the month that will be 66 days in.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 19, 2008)

Love the first pic.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

haha ya that first "MP" pic spelled out in buds in awsome.  Im totally nominating that for bud pic of the month haha good one man


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 19, 2008)

there looking good Dubbaman. How tal waz the lady when u harvested??? I have my ladies under a 400hps and im loveing how big there getting and the BIG diffence with bud production. Keep up the good wook man.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 19, 2008)

hey hey stranger been forever and a day since i seen you last, dubba, those are lookin good, and happy mp to ya too lol!


Dc


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 21, 2008)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> there looking good Dubbaman. How tal waz the lady when u harvested???


 
She was 18 inches tell and about 2 inches wide on all the main stems form the LST.



			
				BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> I have my ladies under a 400hps and im loveing how big there getting and the BIG diffence with bud production. Keep up the good wook man.


 
this one got to flower while under the HPS i did notice a difference in bud size on this one compared to the ones i grew under flos.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 21, 2008)

Seen that my Satori male is about to start popping open some pollen sacs so i had to take out the last of my clones today. She was only a week off from being finished so its not a huge loss she just didn't get to dry out in the potter for the last week  as id have liked her too, she didn't have water for the last week so one out of 2 isn't bad. She was just under 20 inches tall and full of buds. shes all cut down and in to dry for the next few days, i figure it may take a bit longer this time around cause she didn't get the potter dry out time that Ive been doing so it may be 5 days in the box instead of the 3 Ive been used to. looks to be a couple of oz on this one haven't weighed her yet don't want to touch her any more than necessary. On to the pics. Oh yeah the kitten was trying to help me do the trimming and what not too, little thing kept batting at the buds when id get them trimmed she would try to grab them and play with them like they were her ball. The cat was just no help at all.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 21, 2008)

tis intensity  i noticed it too on my plants, the buds took a bit longer to go at it, but they are tighter.

Dc


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Whats up D. You my friend have been a harvesting fool the last few weeks. :hubba:  You gotta have a nice stash building up.  Might have to come over for a smoke session.   Anyway congrats on the harvest and looking foward to your next grow. :aok: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 22, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up D. You my friend have been a harvesting fool the last few weeks. :hubba: You gotta have a nice stash building up. Might have to come over for a smoke session.  Anyway congrats on the harvest and looking foward to your next grow. :aok: *


 
Yup its holding on quite nicely now Bro and feel free to stop in anytime. well fire up a few (dozen) :bong1: and sit back and be :stoned:


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 26, 2008)

3 days in the box and 2 (so far) in the jar and this girl packs a punch, a knockout one too. smoked a bong last night and went out in 10 mins of the couch and snoozing first good sleep ive had in weeks. Funny thing is that was a pack off the lower buds less mature my patoot, i bet the last week and id have never finished that bong


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 26, 2008)

thoses buds are looking good Dubb, I really like ya purple plant ya got there. What waz the weight on them there buds??? Tha one on the right looks kinda heavy


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 26, 2008)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> thoses buds are looking good Dubb, I really like ya purple plant ya got there. What waz the weight on them there buds??? Tha one on the right looks kinda heavy


 wow it does look a lot more purple in the pic then when i look at them here :cool2: the whole plant was 19 in tall and has dried up to 54gms, the big one weighed in at 17.5 gms dry started off at almost 55 gms. total wet weight was 167 gms.


----------

